# Drop away rest vs Whisker Biscuit???



## TheMAIT

Hi all. I have a Martin Jaguar bow... It is a decent little bow, but I wanted to add a better rest on it to make it quieter. If you had a choice whether to add a drop away vs the whisker biscuit...which would you choose and why? Thanks


----------



## sbooy42

I would choose a drop-away... Becuase you can shoot FOBs through a biscuit...


----------



## tikki50

I recently bought a new bow and it came with a WB on it, However it wasnt the pro model so there were no vertical position settings it was straight up easy to do. However, the bow never shot right with it and the only way to make it shoot right was to drop the rest and I didnt like that at all, having the top feather enter the WB before the others. Plus a WB tears up feathers real quick, you should shoot veins with a WB. The big advantage, containment of the arrow, its not going anywhere. Its not felt like quite either. Its quite but not silent. So at the shop I told them I wasnt in love with it. They offered a a drop away, Limb driver, its slightly different as it attaches to the limb and is darn near almost fool proof. It works great, no clearance issues and is silent after adding felt. I'd say if your looking for a rest I would buy the vaportrail Limb driver, its not cheap.


----------



## CowboyUp

Id go with a drop-away... quieter and saves your fletching


----------



## mcfish

I shot a whisker biscuit for several years and loved it. Until it spooked a real good buck when I drew back on it. It only made a slight noise but it was a sunday morning and was very still out. The buck was less then 10 yards away and bolted out of there. I then went with a trophy ridge fall away but it didn't contain the arrow so I went with the ultra rest and loved it.


----------



## KalamazooKid

I personally don't want ANYTHING touching my arrow. A little moleskin on my Ultra Rest fork and I'm dead silent. I'm not a WB fan (and yes, I have owned one).


----------



## todd v

I dont believe anything that creates drag is a good thing. Therefore I wouldn't give you a nickle for a wisker biscut.


----------



## triplelunger

I'll go against the grain here, and say I love my new WB! cant wait to try it out hunting. I love the fact that that arrow isn't going anywhere. Mine shoots just fine.


----------



## Sam22

Skip the WB. They are a convenient, hold the arrow very securely. However, they make a little noise, I have missed an opportunity, actually more than one because of the noise. I would go with a drop away.


----------



## Lwapo

I've had both!

The biggest appeal of the whisker biscuit is that it holds your arrrow in place to the point that you can put your bow across your lap and the arrow doesn't fall. It's great.

HOWEVER, as people have stated... it makes noise. There are some things you can do to quiet it down, but nothing that makes it silent.

I went to a drop away rest. It's quiet, you can shoot FOB's if you want, and if you get one that has "full containment" you get the same effect as the WB.

IMO - A QUALITY drop-away rest is best but if you want an easy, cheap solution... there are way worse options than a WB.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Lots of people have HAD both. . switched for one reason or another. . I HAVE both in my "bow closet" right now.

There are advantages to both. . 

WB: Full containment
Less parts and pieces=Less to fail
Cheaper

Drop away:Minimal arrow contact
Able to shoot FOB's
Not having to choose what vanes to use

There are some things that are personal preference though and "opinions" as far as either rest goes.

Quietness: The WB can be made to be almost as quiet as a drop away. simple as carrying a cotton ball or q tips in your pack, and deer will not hear it.(I've drawn on deer at less than 5 yards and they did not hear it)

Speed: A WB will be slower, but NOT enough for you or anyone to notice without a slo-mo camera. (2-3fps at most)


----------



## willy05

Shot the wb for about ten years now has never made a sound. The only sound I have heard is the arrows smackin ribs.:xzicon_sm Most of todays rest are good it's all what you are comfy shooting. Oh other than some standard vanes getting a little wavey never had a problem with flight now with the blazer vanes do not even get that.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Go with the drop away, I have shot a WB for 5 years now and after switching to the Apache drop away i'll never go back to a WB, I honestly totaly shot a Cabelas shot blocker to nothing in the last 3 months and with the Apache rest I have not taken 1 vane off my arrows, I couldnt say that last year with the WB. 
Yu wont be dissapointed with the Drop Away rest.


----------



## bishs

I put a WB on my wife's bow, I have not noticed it making noise. What can I do to quiet the rest, if needed?


----------



## bmarken

Drop away ! Wb is not a very good product it damages your fletching and slows your arrow down a little bit. Its way to much contact arrow to rest. Would you rather have full contact or no contact?! NO CONTACT!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bishs said:


> I put a WB on my wife's bow, I have not noticed it making noise. What can I do to quiet the rest, if needed?


If you start noticing any noise, simply take a cotton ball, or take some of the cotton from a q tip and line it so it catches on the black bristles. .


----------



## Drisc13

U.P. trappermark said:


> Go with the drop away, I have shot a WB for 5 years now and after switching to the Apache drop away i'll never go back to a WB, I honestly totaly shot a Cabelas shot blocker to nothing in the last 3 months and with the Apache rest I have not taken 1 vane off my arrows, I couldnt say that last year with the WB.
> Yu wont be dissapointed with the Drop Away rest.


 
Did the same thing with same results. Loved the WB, but too much noise when its dead quiet (like in UP/N. WI). Give yourself some time to set up and believe there is Youtube video to help with set up for Apache.


----------



## Sportsman1933

I put the QAB Ultra rest on my new bow and love it. I thought about getting a WB too but am glad that i chose the one i did. I couldnt imagine a better rest - total containment, totally quiet, no fletching contact, it doesn't fall away unless you shoot, you lift the arrow up in the "cocked" position when you set your arrow so it isn't lifted as you draw back. The negative - its expensive.


----------



## Fred Bear

think about the WB. It does hold your arrow in place but in exchange for that you get compleate contact with your arrow during the release. Get a QAD and have the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishx65

Fred Bear said:


> think about the WB. It does hold your arrow in place but in exchange for that you get compleate contact with your arrow during the release. Get a QAD and have the best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree. I do a lot of stalking and the QAD worked out perfect for me. It's a nice full containment drop-away that is dead silent. Full containment is a huge deal if you are a stalker. I just went with the $50.00 Hunter model.


----------



## aquanator

I will always use the WB. It's extremely user friendly and ensures a good draw.

I shoot hundreds of arrows in pre-season practice and have had no problem with fletching. Nor have I or any of the deer I've shot heard anything.


----------



## SPH

If it were not for bad luck I would have none at all. I use a wisker bisket and fixed broadheads for no other reason than to eliminate/minimize the potential for mechanical failure and keep it simple.


----------



## mossberg835

aquanator said:


> I will always use the WB. It's extremely user friendly and ensures a good draw.
> 
> I shoot hundreds of arrows in pre-season practice and have had no problem with fletching. Nor have I or *any of the deer I've shot* heard anything.


 What about the ones you haven't shot?:lol::lol: J/k I shoot the biscuit too. Love it. Been thinking about switching to a drop away, but I've never had problems with it. If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## buktruk

I have shot many different rests including the Whisker Biscuit Sure Shot Pro, and intended to hunt with that rest on my bow this year. However, I didn't like the fact that it messed my vanes up so quickly and felt I was slightly more accurate with my LimbDriver. I sold the biscuit and love my limb driver. There are a lot of great rests out there. I would say the WB is a fine hunting rest, but so are a lot of the drop aways available.


----------



## 12970

It all has to do with personal preference as mention already, as for noise not all arrows have the same smooth exterior, some have a rougher surface and thus the "noise" some talk about. But if you shoot aluminums you will never have this noise issue I have shot Aluminum, Carbons and now I shoot FMJ for hunting and use the WB. I have shot deer within 15 yards and they never seem to notice the draw of my arrow. 

It is a popular rest and many have bought them so there must be a reason why and many continue to buy the latest design which the changed in 2009. I have shot 2514, GT 7595 and FMJ 300 and don't see any thing that causes noise and I have 1000's of shots thru my 3 bows with the WB. It is easy to set up and tune. And I don't have to worry about the cord getting caught on brush walking in and out and like others mention keeping it simple is just an added bonus which the WB is not having to deal with getting the drop away set up just right or tying the cord on to the string just adds to what could fail or add to set up time. But like most things with archery it is a personal choice otherwise we would all be shooting the same thing the same bow, the same arrow, rest, broadhead and so on. As long as it does the job and you take a deer it is all good whatever you use. Enjoy your time afield that is what counts taking a deer is just an added bonus...

Newaygo1


----------



## Michigander84

Q.A.D. Ultra Rest HD. Best I've ever used. I'm happier with it than I could have imagined.


----------



## noshow

Neither. Actually if u r lookin for a good rest and its a little of both in one rest. Then u need to try the hostage. It holds ur arrow in place like the wb and the vanes go through the rest without touching ur vanes at all. Ur arrow is held by 3 brushes. I shot an archery league last year and my bow never shot better. So for anyone on here who likes a quiet rest and ur arrow stays in place and ur vanes dont touch anything then try the hostage. Look it up on the net if u wanna check it out. THE HOSTAGE.


----------



## mossberg835

noshow said:


> Neither. Actually if u r lookin for a good rest and its a little of both in one rest. Then u need to try the hostage. It holds ur arrow in place like the wb and the vanes go through the rest without touching ur vanes at all. Ur arrow is held by 3 brushes. I shot an archery league last year and my bow never shot better. So for anyone on here who likes a quiet rest and ur arrow stays in place and ur vanes dont touch anything then try the hostage. Look it up on the net if u wanna check it out. THE HOSTAGE.


 I put that hostage rest on my dad's bow and it works beautifully. I shot my 7 point opening morning with my WB, he was ten yards infront of me and a 4 was about 20 yards to my right and neither heard me draw. I shoot blazer vanes, and my practice arrows have been shot through my WB a couple hundred times without issues to the vanes.


----------



## Bogey27

If your vanes keep getting ripped off, put a touch of glue at the end of the vane that hits the wb first. This will hold the vanes in place so they wont get messed up when shooting. Ive shot a wb for the last two years and have never had any problems with it. Before I had the wb, I missed a lot of chances at deer because i sit with my bow across my lap sometimes and forget that the arrow is off the rest when i draw... so i have to let down and draw again. Ive did that twice before on nice bucks. One of them I ended up getting a second draw on to kill him.


----------



## C_Carr316

I was told WB's are fine until you are in the extemem cold, then they freeze up.


----------



## Minibouncer

My groups when shooting with a WB were all over the place. I denied the whole "it's touching my fletching thing" until I switched rests and WALA! My groups were very tight and switching rests seemed to make a world of difference.


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Drop Away......for two reasons.

1) WB curl veins, there is nothing you can do about it. After shooting the arrow 25-50 times or so, the veins will get wavy and curled, and will shoot differently.

2) Little to no friction when shooting Drop aways. You keep your arrow speed up, there is basically nothing touching the arrow. And that will keep your arrows flying straight.


----------



## buckslayerII

Minibouncer said:


> My groups when shooting with a WB were all over the place. I denied the whole "it's touching my fletching thing" until I switched rests and WALA! My groups were very tight and switching rests seemed to make a world of difference.


Did you switch to a drop-away rest? Without pointing fingers, I believe a drop-away can cover some shooting form flaws as opposed to the WB since the arrow is in contact with the bow longer with the WB and torquing will affect the flight. I've played with this concept with my kids and believe it is an issue with drop-aways vs. WB vs. form/release.

Anyways....shoot what you like. I've used them both. I've purposely got a WB wet and cold (not ice-cube solid, which probably couldn't happen when hunting) and shot it to witness no change in performance. Chrono'd both and typical speeds are only 2-3 fps less with the WB. One definite issue is that vanes will curl IF you don't use the right ones - Fusions and Blazers work great and won't curl. Put the extra dab (build a small ramp) of glue at the front of your fletch and you'll have no issues.


----------



## codybear

A friend of mine was having major grouping issues between his field points and broadheads with his new bow and ended up taking it back to Jays at least 5 times.. They verified his shooting position, form and field point groups numerous times and even re-tuned and re-timed the cams a few times. They finally found out the cause was the Wisker Biscuit and replaced it with a drop-awy and he hasnt had a problem since.. I'm not sure why a rest would make such a difference between a field point and broadhead but it did.


----------



## aquanator

After reading thru all the responses, it's obvious that the answer is: it depends on the set up you use/prefer. 

I wonder why some people have WB's mess up their vanes, and others (like me) have shot it for years and never affected a single vane?......maybe it's the arrows not the WB!!!!


----------



## buckslayerII

I have no idea why I'd try to defend the WB since my disease of "tinkeritis" has me currently shooting a QAD drop-away. The WB is a good rest, and if the bow is set up correctly, it will direct your arrows very good WITH PROPER SHOOTING FORM. As I stated before, I believe a drop-away can mask over shooting form issues.

From a physics stand-point, what does fletching do? It stabilizes the arrow by adding drag and making it rotate. Theoretically, the WB will only increase the "drag" sooner, which should stabilize the arrow quicker given proper bow setup and shooting form.

When it's all said and done, just shoot what works for you and you feel the most confident in.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

iLiveInTrees said:


> Drop Away......for two reasons.
> 
> 1) WB curl veins, there is nothing you can do about it. After shooting the arrow 25-50 times or so, the veins will get wavy and curled, and will shoot differently.
> 
> 2) Little to no friction when shooting Drop aways. You keep your arrow speed up, there is basically nothing touching the arrow. And that will keep your arrows flying straight.


1) WB will not curk blazers or short stiff vanes(never seen it happen to anything but 3-4inch vanes)

2) WB will not slow down your arrow enough for you or me or anyone else to notice. . 2-3fps average. . . 

(and I shoot a drop and a WB)


----------



## iLiveInTrees

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> 1) WB will not curk blazers or short stiff vanes(never seen it happen to anything but 3-4inch vanes)
> 
> 2) WB will not slow down your arrow enough for you or me or anyone else to notice. . 2-3fps average. . .
> 
> (and I shoot a drop and a WB)


I've shot Blazers ever since they came out, You're right, they did not curl. During the cold weather they just ripped right off! 

FPS, yeah maybe not so critical. But the last thing I want to be doing on a saturday afternoon is refletching arrows.

I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

true, but if you are having issues losing vanes, try a new glue. . . hate to say it, but it is not the rests fault the vanes will not stay on the arrow. .


----------



## bersh

I shot a WB for a couple years. My only complaint, as mentioned above, is that they are rough on vanes. Super easy to tune, for me very accurate, and no issues with noise at all. The only reason I switched to a drop away (QAD Ultra Pro LD - nice rest) was that I wanted to try FOBs.

I messed around a bit with the Tri-Van rest, and I thought it was pretty nice. I probably could have shot FOBs out of it, but it was pretty tight clearance and I just didn't want to risk it.


----------

